# GFX GP Final assignements



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

These are possible assigned fighters for the GFX GP finals, the top two will be randomly assigned to the finals matches.


Options Are

Anderson Silva
Thales Leites
GSP
Kimbo Slice
Tank Abott
BJ Penn
Randy Couture
Ken Shamrock


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i voted for ken


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I vote for any fighter that has loads of high quality pictures available for sigs. 

They come out so much better when the starting pics are high quALITY.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I went with Anderson Silva.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I figured most outside Leites would have plenty of pics available and some are common sigs themes while others like Ken, Tank, Kimbo wouldnt be.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I voted for BJ

what about me and steph???


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What do you mean? The top two will be randomly assigned to the to the A and B side finals both A side finalists will receive one fighter both B another.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh i thought you meant the top two will be assigned to you and chuck. My mistake. Also i know the winner of the B side doesn't actually win, but do they get anything? Or is it more of moral victory.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

150, 000 Vbookie points,


----------

